# 100lb co2 tank



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

I found a good deal on a 100lb co2 tank. Would that be too crazy to use?


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

huh what? i would think that too crazy to do it ..where are you gonna put that co2 tank at ? and every time when you take it out to refill is the pain from behind.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

It'd be awesome if you plan on supplying CO2 to several tanks. Park it in the basement and run lines all over the house.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

^^^good idea.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

With a tank that size I would go with a company that delivers when it comes time for a refill.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

t0p_sh0tta said:


> It'd be awesome if you plan on supplying CO2 to several tanks. Park it in the basement and run lines all over the house.





Jeff5614 said:


> With a tank that size I would go with a company that delivers when it comes time for a refill.


you guys dont think that too much of hassle??


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

nope go for it i would if i had the room


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I have a 35 lb tank for 2 aquariums. I keep it in the coat closet and run the lines through a small hole in the wall to the aquariums. I like the idea of only refilling the CO2 once every 18 months or so. A 100 lb tank may only need to be refilled every couple of years. Refill deliveries may be a problem. A company here in my town said they couldn't deliver to residential areas due to Hazmat restrictions.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Or have a couple of friends help take it for a refill.:biggrin:


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

^^^Agreed^^^ :biggrin: roud:


----------



## nvision (Feb 6, 2009)

then you gotta buy lunch or dinner for them. wouldn't that offset the 'practicality' of the tank? j/k.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wouldn't that be the size of a regular 6' cylinder used for commercial purposes? We use those here on the Navy base. They hold quite a bit and are extremely heavy.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

dthb4438 said:


> Wouldn't that be the size of a regular 6' cylinder used for commercial purposes? We use those here on the Navy base. They hold quite a bit and are extremely heavy.


 That's the tank they use for welding purposes, right?. I think you're gonna be fine (with this crazy idea) as long as you use handtruck for transporting such a big tank.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

With a hand truck and a ratchet strap you would be golden. I'd keep it in the garage though, not the basement!


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

How long would that last? At least five years? lol.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

All depends on how many tanks at how many bubbles per second.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I think it depends on how much trouble it would be for refills. I use 20 oz paintball tanks for 2 reasons. 1) I don't have room in my stand to hide a 10 lb tank 2) I would have to drive 22 miles to fill a 10 lb tank and they would do an exchange vs. a refill.

If I could get a 10 lb refilled or exchanged locally I would do the big bottle. And find a cabinet to hide the bottle in. It's just easier for me to get a couple of paintball bottles filled when I'm doing a grocery run.

Anyway, If you can get that 100 lb bottle filled and hidden without hassle, it would be awesome.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

tropicalfish said:


> How long would that last? At least five years? lol.


That's ok, every time you get it filled you can get a new hydrostatic test. lol


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

That's right! The cost of a hydrostatic test, OUCH!!!!


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Don't forget if you own it & have it refilled, you're the one resposnible for hydro testing & recertification. It may be out of spec now & that's why it's going so cheap.

Tommy


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

nvision said:


> then you gotta buy lunch or dinner for them. wouldn't that offset the 'practicality' of the tank? j/k.


Find friends who like cheap beer. :icon_cool

I had three friends over to help me move in to our new home, cost me about $30 in beer and pizza. Unloaded a 24' truck in about 2 hours.

100lb cylinder is just nuts. Anyone have any idea on how much a recert and hydro test would cost?


----------



## stev0205 (Nov 5, 2007)

install wall plates like electrical outlets in all your rooms with fittings for co2 line with a bubble counter in each plate... NICE


----------

